# Kein Nachwuchs



## berndbs (24. Aug. 2012)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

vor rund 6 Jahren legte ich mir die ersten Koi zu, und bin seit dem auch hier im Forum angemeldet, was mir immer eine gute Hilfe war. Was mich seit einiger Zeit stutzig macht ist der ausbleibende Nachwuchs. Wie ich hier im Forum lesen konnte, geht bei der Paarung im Teich richtig die Post ab. Sprich, die Kois sollen das Wasser regelrecht zum Kochen bringen. Zwar konnte ich schon beobachten, wie 1 oder auch 2 Kois einen anderen durch den Teich trieben, was aber verglichen mit den Beschreibungen hier, eher ein laues Lüftchen war.
Die Wasserwerte sind gut, 11 Koi auf 25 m³ ist doch auch ok. An was kann es liegen? Die Männchen stehen nicht auf Weibchen??

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Kein Nachwuchs*

sinds denn Männlein und Weiblein?  sonst gehts net ;-)


----------



## berndbs (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Kein Nachwuchs*

Hallo Susanne,
eine sicherlich berechtigte Frage. Bei meinem Glück besteht sicherlich die Möglichkeit, das ich nur Männlein oder Weiblein erwischt habe. Unterscheiden kann ich die nicht, da ich mich auf keinen Fall als Profi bezeichnen würde.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Moonlight (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Kein Nachwuchs*

Ist bei den Fischen auch nicht anders als bei den Menschen. Wenn man Jahrelang zusammen lebt, schläft das Gefühl und die Paarungsfreudigkeit manchmal ein  Dem muß man einfach einen Schubser geben.

Um ganz sicher zu gehen ob Du auch beide Geschlechter im Teich hast, solltest Du Ende April/Anfang Mai mal alle Koi fangen und befühlen. Raue Kiemendeckel sind die Kerle und weiche, glitschige Kiemendeckel sind die Damen.
Und wenn Du unbedingt Nachwuchs haben willst, dann nimm danach die Weiber aus dem Teich und hältere sie 2 Wochen seperat.
Danach setzt Du Eine nach dem Anderen zurück ... theoretisch stürzen sich die Kerle danach direkt auf die Damen und los gehts mit der Sauerei 

Ich hatte letztes Jahr eine neue Dame eingesetzt und die wurde sofort begattet 
Dieses Jahr ist das Gefühl wohl schon verflogen ... denn es war tote Hose ... 

Mandy

PS: zeig doch mal paar Fotos ... vielleicht kann man am Körperbau erkennen was bei Dir schwimmt.


----------



## berndbs (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Kein Nachwuchs*

Hallo Moonlight,

das war eine Antwort die mir weiter hilft. So werde ich bis nächstes Jahr mal abwarten und nachfühlen. Aber dass das Interesse irgendwann nach lässt wußte ich auch nicht. Ich dachte immer der Trieb ist stärker.

Danke sagt Bernd


----------



## Moonlight (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Kein Nachwuchs*

Sorry Bernd ...

jetzt muß ich aber lachen ...
Frisch verliebte Teenis treibens überall und am Besten 5Mal am Tag ... und nach 20Jahren Ehe läßt das doch auch stark nach. Übertrieben gesehen 
Und wenn man mal paar Wochen vom Partner getrennt ist und dann wieder nach Hause zurück kommt, ist der Drang auch wieder etwas größer ... bis man sich wieder auf den Keks geht. So ähnlich stell Dir das bei den Koi vor ...

Ich sage immer: Fische sind doch auch nur Menschen 

Übrigens. So kann man das Ablaichen der Koidamen auch außerhalb des Teiches provozieren. Nämlich einfach die Damen der Schöpfung im Ausweichbecken belassen und vereinzelte große, starke Kerle dazu setzen.
Im Prinzip das gleiche Trennungsspiel, nur eben nicht die Damen in den Teich zurück, sondern die Kerle ins Ausweichbecken  Hat den Vorteil, Du hast keine Sauerrei im Teich.

Probiers mal ... klappt ...

Ach ja, die Temperatur sollte natürlich auch passen. Ab 19°C aufwärts kannste damit rechnen, dass sie unruhig werden ... Frühlingsgefühle 

Mandy


----------



## berndbs (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Kein Nachwuchs*

Stimmt alles! Als ich vor 20 Jahren meine Frau kennen lernte, da kochte auch noch das Wasser!!!

Danke noch mal von Bernd


----------



## Moonlight (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Kein Nachwuchs*

 ... Ohne Worte ...  

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Kein Nachwuchs*

Hallo Bernd,
ich will jetzt nicht auf Mittel eingehen, damit das Wasser wieder kocht.

Bei den Koi sind Hormone und äußere Reize im Spiel. Ein potentes Weibchen aus einem anderen Teich kann da schon mal die alten Jungs wieder auf Trab bringen.

Bei den passenden Umgebungsbedingungen kann man was tun.
Sie müssen das "Gefühl" haben es gibt ausreichend was zu futtern für den Nachwuchs.
In sterilen Koiteichen kommt das oft nicht auf. Eine Algenblüte oder WW kann da ein Auslöser sein.


----------



## koi.sl2006 (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Kein Nachwuchs*

Hallo Bernd,
ich habe 12 Jahre auf denn Augenblick gewartet, dass sie endlich Leichen. Die bedingungen haben wohl nie ganz gestimmt. Ich hatte es sogar schon mit trennen und dann mit gezielten Zusammensetzen in großen Pools versucht, aber es hat dann immer wieder nicht geklappt. Dieses Jahr war es dann doch noch so weit bei mir die Wetterkapriolen haben dazu beigetragen, große hitze danach Temperatursturz  dazu Gewitter und schon ging's los. Beim Leichen waren meine auch sehr ruhig, nicht´s von Wasser kochen und großem Gespringe, eher ein Geschiebe und Gedränge. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## archie01 (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Kein Nachwuchs*

Hallo
So wie bei Stefan ging das auch an meinem Teich zu , seit mehr als zwanzig Jahren immer mal Jungfische , Goldies, Rotfedern,Rotaugen , Bitterlinge etc. , aber niemals Koi . In diesem Jahr zum ersten mal tummeln sich im Patronenfilter so 20 - 40 Jungfische , die ich nun auch aufziehen werde. Und das , obwohl ich erstmals ein paar junge Flußbarsche eingesetzt habe um den Bitterlingen Einhalt zu gewähren....

Gruß
Archie

PS. Bitterlinge hab ich in den letzten zwei Jahren mehr als 500 herausgeangelt


----------



## Joerg (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Kein Nachwuchs*

Koi sind bei der Vermehrung (Glücklicherweise) etwas wählerischer.
Auch die Durchschnittsqualität der Aufzuchten liegt deutlich unter dem was man selektiert kauft.
Die meisten überleben im Teich auch nicht, bei mir hat es ein schwarzer bisher geschafft.


----------

